# Joint "popping"



## MR .T (Jan 12, 2006)

When I do heavy incline and shoulder presses my shoulders make a popping noise usually on my heave lifts. Does anyone else have this problem it doesn't hurt but sometimes my spotters cringe.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 12, 2006)

I could be wrong since you're talking about the shoulder joint, but generally whenever I "pop" or "crack" a joint, like my lower or upper back or hip joints it is a very good thing.  I often crack a few upper back vertabrae on my first and second set of dips and I nearly always crack my lower back vertabrae during post training stretching.  It gets everything into proper alignment.


----------



## MR .T (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope its not bad I'm thinking of seeing a doctor but id have to go to emergency.


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 13, 2006)

I get some joint popping only when I do military press because of an old baseball injury.  I tore my rotator cuff and my shoulders haven't been the save ever since.  I just can't do some excercises.  Maybe you should try some Smith machine shoulder presses or military instead of the dumbell???


----------



## MR .T (Jan 13, 2006)

I thought mine was probably from when I used to race stock cars. It happens from military presses as well. Only the first couple tho.


----------

